# Soggy Bottom!



## LRTom (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi

I've tried several different cooling methods but I can't stop my waxes getting a harder top and a softer bottom. This is happening on my 50mil pours, I'm dreading the effect when I finally move up to 200mil.

Would the cooking time affect this?
Pouring method?
Temperature of container?
Should I be stirring while it cools?

As a point of reference I've followed the exact process as listed by the Dodo Homebrew and I still get this issue, so do people who make that kit also have this issue? I imagine not.

At the end of the day it is a mixture not a compound so there will always be some kind of separation, but I'm unsure how to stop the effect being so drastic.


Thanks for any help!

Tom


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Tom,

You get more release of solvent at the top as it is exposed more so than the wax at the bottom of the jar. A way in which this can be reduced is to hear your wax only to the point at which it will melt. 
If I remember correct beeswax is 85 degrees and so I'd you were to heat it to 95 then the solvent will just be evaporating from 95-85 which could take a few minutes. This also affects your overall composition of your wax too. 

A makeshift measure would be to use a thermometer. 
Try some other chilling methods. 
Lid on
In warm water
In a warmed oven etc. 

On a lighter note, there seems to be a little rise in homebrew interest recently. 
I wonder how much a guide would be appreciated on how to make waxes etc....


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I don't know anything about this, but could you try turning the sealed pots regularly until set?


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Record players are used by some or vibrating platform


----------



## LRTom (Aug 12, 2014)

Cheers! I've just done a batch with much better regulated temperatures, and also poured into a jar with a lid so lets see!
Wax melts between 80-85 but the solvents evaporation point is lower than that which I guess is always going to cause an issue.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

lid off i found works best sets better for some reason


----------



## LRTom (Aug 12, 2014)

Over what time frame would you say it's set all the way through? Or do you find there comes a point where it just stays soggy at the bottom?


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Depends on to many variables. 
I'll do two blends tomorrow, time them for you and let you know


----------



## LRTom (Aug 12, 2014)

Ok thanks!


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Tom,

Are you using a plastic or glass pot/jar


----------



## LRTom (Aug 12, 2014)

Cooking in glass then pouring into silicon or plastic containers, why?


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

LRTom said:


> Cooking in glass then pouring into silicon or plastic containers, why?


Was going to try and time house long wax takes to set in same material container for you. I'll go and do it for you in a bit


----------



## LRTom (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for your help! I'm so close yet so far


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

did one in a plastic pot/50ml and it took approx 16 minutes to set through but was still warm at this point mind. It's usually around 30minutes or so until its room temperature.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Different blends, ingredients will set,cool at different temps - The cooling process is actually quite an art with this.

Again it also depends on what temps your pouring at.

Try pouring into jar with lid off, keep lid off until you see the top of the wax starting to ( I call it crust ) - which is where the solvent & nuba marks start to re appear at the top of the pot, just as you see this start to happen is where you could try to lid it. - Could take 4 hours, could take 24 as also depends on the temp of the room where you are cooling.

The ingredients you have blended during the cooling process try there hardest to reform themselves, crystallisation etc.

It's a fine art - Back to the Reseach / Test table - Stick with it. 

:thumb:


----------



## LRTom (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks Bouncer I'll definitely give that a try.
A question for you, how long do you leave the ingredients to cook? I don't want to cook off the solvents but not long enough and it won't mix properly.

I did an experiment last night, from the same batch one pot left to cool on the kitchen side and the other in the water so to cool slower.

The one on the side has ended up a good mix, no seperation whereas the other is softer but a mish mash of layers and swirls.

I was doing so much research into ingredients and not the process that maybe I have an earlier attempt which is good just cooled in the wrong way!


----------

